# Great dane and a toy min pin..... live safe together?



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I LOVE great danes and other huge dogs and I also like the tiny tinyest of dogs. Right now I have a toy miniature pincher (her names kitty) and she wieghs about 4-5 pounds. She is my pride and joy and I love her to death. Well my dad and I are moving out of our 3 room trailer into a 3 room house with a fenced in backyard in spring or summer. Well me and my dad have talked about it and he is letting me get a big dog because he knows I've always wanted a great dane but knew I couldn't have one in a trailer with no yard. But anyway my point is, could a 130lb great dane live with a 5lb min pin without crushing kitty? I really want this to work but I don't want kitty hurt. I was planning on having them on an inside/outside deal. Like keep the dogs in for 2 hours then let them outside for 1 hour or somthing to that effect and depending on the weather have them sleep either inside or outside.

So can they live happily without seeing the vet for broken bones?


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Absolutely, but it can be tricky! You will have to really watch the Dane puppy and be really really mindful of his feet when the tiny tot is around.....But the Dane can be taught to be gentle, and you'd be amazed at how big dogs can really regulate how rough to NOT be when they have a teensie around...but like I said with a Dane and such a tiny dog you will really have to watch them. But we have a 100+ GSD living with my aunts 7lb toy poodle! She is living with us and her little dog has become my GSD favorite sleeping buddy!


----------



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

wooo thank god! Does anybody else have a different opinion?


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

They should be fine as long as you keep a good eye on them, I mean for al you know the min pin could be meaner then the dane, I have seen that. My golden and my doxie played very well together, I think my doxie was rougher then my golden was. 

Here is a picture of my cousins dogs. So you get a picture of the big dog and little dog thing









From my understanding that is her favorite spot to lay.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

That is ADORABLE!!! So cute


----------



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

YEA AWWW!!! I hope my doggies do that!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes it is very possible for them to live together peacefully and safely. My suggestion is to adopt an adult Dane that is all ready used to living with small animals. Dane puppies can be very wild and could accidently hurt a small dog. My Great Dane has lived with all kinds of dogs (we do alot of fostering). He has been great with everything from tiny Yorkie puppies to other Great Danes.


----------



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I can't really decide if I want an adult or a puppy. Because I want kinda watch it grow from a pup but I also want the huge size right away. Or if I should adopt or go to a good breeder. Because I'm scared that if I adopt one then later I will want to show and I can't because it's not good quality. Right now I have no interest in showing simply because I know absolutly nothing about it. And the way I think of it if you buy from a breeder then you are saving it's trouble from going to a shelter later in life. Then again the dogs already in a shelter obviously would rather have a good home. BUt it just hard to decide. Also if I get an adult then, what if it's not trained? Then it will take longer to train them or break them.... advice?

EDIT- your great dane is a cutey!! How old is he/she?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you. He is 3yrs old. 

Raising a Great Dane puppy is not an easy task. They are not an easy breed. They are prone to a lot of health problems, especially growth problems. 

I recommend you start researching the breed as much as you can. Read anything you can get your hands on. There is a TON of great information on the web!

I would adopt an adult dog from a good rescue (there are many great Great Dane rescues around the country!). They temperament test all their dogs, not to mention they will have all the vetting up to date. They can match you with a good dog for your life style and other pets. 

Great Danes are an amazing breed, but are not inexpencive (to buy or keep). If you are looking to rescue, you will pay $150-$300 for a full vetted dog. If you are looking for a show quality puppy $800-$2000 (depending on color, and the breeder). A pet quality puppy from a good breeder $600+. 

PLEASE research finding a good breeder if you decide to go that route. Great Danes are being pumped out by BYBs. Unfortunately, they are bringing out aggression and health problems in the breed. I have heard of too many Danes dropping dead before their 2nd birthday from heart problems. 

I consider Great Danes an easy breed to train, but it does take patients and knowledge. They are an eager breed and love their people. They do not make good outdoor pets and can become VERY destructive if left alone for long periods of time.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't met a mean great dane before, but I bet that would be scary to run into considering there size. I love the breed also, but I would do a lot of research before getting one. 
I had a friend back in Colorado that had one, and one day it woke up and couldn't turn its head at all. it was like stuck like the dog was looking to the side. It was really sad because she was such a happy dog even though she could not move her head. They did eveything they could afford at the vet and still didn't see any results. They ended up giving her to a great dane rescue that had the resources to help her even if it ment putting her down.


----------



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for your boy? And where did you get him?

I AM going to do tons of research. That why I brought it up to my dad so early so I will have from now to summer to find out all the facts I can.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

My boy is a rescue. I rescued his mother and littermates when he was 3 weeks old. He came from just outside of Peoria IL. I had a Great Dane before him that was also a rescue. I got him when he was 3.5yrs old. I have fostered many Great Danes over the years. They are by far my breed of choice.


----------



## GermanShepherdMama (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree that Danes and small dogs can live happily together. My mom's 160 pound Dane was awesome with my 4 pound Pomeranian (who I miss dearly, but that is a long story). It took a lot of time and training and SUPERVISION, but once he learned how to play with her and be careful they got along very well together. I also agree with considering an adult Dane rescue. As puppies they are so rambunctious that they can hurt a small dog without even realizing what they have done. Dane puppies are cute and fun but they are a lot of work, like all pups. They can also be very expensive if you work with a reputable breeder who screens for the many health problems they are prone to. You can easily expect to pay more than $1000-$1500 for a Dane puppy from a great breeder, give or take a bit depending on where in the country you are.

Also, as all4thedogs said, Danes are prone to a massive amount of health problems and are expensive to feed and care for. As size goes up, so do all the costs. Vet care (anything requiring anesthesia, including neutering or spaying) will cost more, as will collars, dog beds, flea and tick meds, heartworm preventative, etc, because everything needs to be bigger. Not to mention the dog food. Great care must be taken in feeding Danes, especially Dane pups, because of their predisposition to growth plate problems. Shaman's dog food costs upwards of $50 a bag and my mom buys a bag every 2 weeks or so. 

I don't want to discourage you at all, Danes are awesome dogs! I hope you find just what you are looking for and that you end up with a Dane you adore (whether it be pup or adult) and are fully prepared to love, care for and be loved by!!


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Other posters have suggested an adult Dane that is used to smaller animals. I just wanted to share that we have a tiny terrier (fox or rat we are not sure) weighing in at a whopping 7-8 lbs and about 10+ years old (again not sure as he is a rescue I found on my porch). We got a Neapolitan Mastiff puppy when she was 8 weeks old and have raised her with him. Here is a pic of her at 4 months playing with him. 










She is MUCH bigger now weighing in at about 130 lbs (I think she was about 50-60 in the pic) and they still play like that. She also sleeps and plays with our cats since they were tiny babies. Our youngest kittie is only 12 weeks old and we've had her since she was 3 weeks old. (she was orphaned). Sugar actually helped me raise that kitten. SHE was the one to keep her warm and clean. All I did was feed her LOL. When we brought the kitten in Sugar just kind of claimed her as her own. When I crate Sugar at night I have to put the kitten in with her or they BOTH raise a fuss. So in answer to your question yes a dane could live with a tiny dog. An adult used to tiny dogs would be good but a puppy can also work out very well.


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

My female Dane lived with a min pin before she came to live with us..they were best friends.


----------



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

My nearest great dane rescue is about 3 hours away in a different state. I have been thinking really hard about getting a pup or an adult. If I get a puppy it will be from a breeder and if I get an adult then it will be from a rescue. I have no clue about showing but I think it would be fun but I'm not sure if I will and I'm scared if I get a rescue then I will want to show and Im scared that if I get a purbred that it won't have any show use that could have went to somone else.

I have been reserching about how much adult averagely eat everyday but nobody will give me any strait answers. I know each dog is different but all Im hearing the they go threw so and so amounts of bags of dog food each month. I was wanting to know on average how much an adult great dane will eat each day.

Also what I have been reading up on is the inside, outside debate. When I actually get one it will be in the summer (when I dont have school) I will hopfully be in a small house with a fenced in backyard. Well when school starts back up I will leave in the morning around 7:10am and I will be probably getting home around 3:10pm. Well depending on the weather I was just gonna leave it outside but I'm not sure about why they are not suppose to be out side for long periods of time. Is it because they can't stand cold or heat or is it because they need socialization? Because if it can't stay outside for 8 hours then it's gonna been in a crate. And I hate using crates but I do use them because I have no other choice. I live in indiana so the summers arn't that terrible and the last couple years during the winter it will snow then the next nay it will be 62*. I mean it just snowed yesterday and it is really suppose to be 62* tommorrow. Other than that it will be inside almost all the time expect for potty breaks. But anyway help would be appreciated. 

P.S. Mastiffmamma27, ADORABLE dogs!!!

Amber


----------



## GermanShepherdMama (Dec 9, 2007)

Amber,

It sounds like you are really doing your research, that is great! To give you an idea, Shaman eats 12 cups of food per day of a high quality, low-protein dry food. He gets 6 cups in the morning and 6 again at night. He eats roughly double what my German Shepherd eats. He is an active dog as my mom lives on a horse farm, and he is also still growing (he turns 2 next week) so he might eat a bit less in another year or so when his growth is finished.

As far as showing is concerned, you can show an unregistered dog at AKC dog shows in many activities, just not in breed classes. If you can "prove" the dog is a certain breed (with an application process and photos) then you can get an ILP number which allows you to compete with your dog in obedience, Rally, agility, etc. Sometimes you can also get a rescue dog with registration papers if it is a purebred. You may also find a Dane at a pound, local rescue that is not breed-specific, or a Humane Society type shelter. You could also try the newspaper or talking to vets and trainers in your area to see if anyone knows of an owner looking to place one. This route, however, as I'm sure you've guessed, can be a bit riskier since you have less of an idea of what the dog's history is and it is likely that the dog will not have been temperment tested or received necessary veterinary care. Long story short, I can see why you might want a legit Great Dane rescue or a puppy instead of dealing with the unknowns of the other options.

As far as the inside/outside debate, I probably won't be much of a help. I wouldn't be comfortable with the idea of leaving my dog outside for that many hours unattended, but that is just me. Lots of people do it and are just fine with it. I am assuming that you would be leaving him in a fenced area for that amount of time? I would not tie a dog out, especially for 8 hours. If he will be fenced that might work as long as the fence is high enough and he isn't inclined to dig out. It would not be good to learn that he is a digger by having him dog out of the back fence while you are away. I would also worry about neighbors having access to the dog if the yard is bordered by other yards. Also, Danes have a short coat and can't stand cold temperatures for too long, so once it gets cooler he/she will need to be inside anyway. I would be more likely to use a crate and keep him indoors, but what you choose will need to be determined by your specific situation. I hope this helps a little!


----------



## ambernd (Nov 13, 2007)

GermanShepherdMama said:


> Amber,
> 
> It sounds like you are really doing your research, that is great! To give you an idea, Shaman eats 12 cups of food per day of a high quality, low-protein dry food. He gets 6 cups in the morning and 6 again at night. He eats roughly double what my German Shepherd eats. He is an active dog as my mom lives on a horse farm, and he is also still growing (he turns 2 next week) so he might eat a bit less in another year or so when his growth is finished.
> 
> ...


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

My dogs eat 50lbs of dog food every 2 weeks. That is a high quality food. The cheaper/lower quality the food the more they are going to eat. This feeds one Great Dane and one German Shepherd. Growing Dane puppies eat more then adults. Ryder maxed out on his eating at about 6-9 months old. Once their growing slows down so does their eating. 

I wouldnt leave any dog outside for that amount of time unsupervised. Great Danes do not handle heat or cold well. The lighter colored dogs (Harls for example) are very prone to sun burn. A crate is a much better option IMO. If you adopt an adult dog, you can find one that is used to being alone for that amount of time all ready and the adjustment wont be hard. Puppies will need to be let out every couple of hours. Luckily they are an easy breed to housetrain!

Crates for Great Danes will run you $200-$250. But are well worth the investment! If you get a puppy I would go ahead and get the huge crate and a divider to save money. I would NOT crate the Dane and Min Pin together. That is asking for trouble. The Dane could accidentally hurt the Min Pin without even realizing it.


----------



## GermanShepherdMama (Dec 9, 2007)

> And what breed is Shaman?


Shaman is a 160 pound Harlequin Great Dane.




> Crates for Great Danes will run you $200-$250. But are well worth the investment! If you get a puppy I would go ahead and get the huge crate and a divider to save money. I would NOT crate the Dane and Min Pin together. That is asking for trouble. The Dane could accidentally hurt the Min Pin without even realizing it.


Yeah, exactly that. Crating them together could be really dangerous.

Here is an example of a crate that would work for most Danes. This is what my mom has for her Dane. http://www.jbpet.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=795 It is $170 but then you'd have to add shipping costs. If you can even find this size at a local pet store you should probably expect to pay about $250.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

That is a perfect example of the crate I recommend! Please note that is does NOT come with the pan or the divider which would have to be purchased seperate, plus the shipping costs. Some other websites do offer free shipping, but the pan is still not included and is usually $25-$50 more. 

Pan- http://www.jbpet.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3089
Divider- http://www.jbpet.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3090 

SOME Petsmarts carry the 54" crate and I believe they are $230 in most areas. 

I can not stress enough that Great Danes are NOT an inexpensive breed. Everything costs so much for these guys! 

Please be sure to read up on Pano and HOD (especially if you are getting a puppy) and bloat (BIG killer of many Danes)!


----------

